# Enviar mensajes de texto sin usar el teclado del celular.



## Rubén Ariza

hola, quisiera que me asesoraran sobre cómo puedo descolgar, discar enviar mensajes de texto desde un celular, utilizando la conexión del cable que traen, no el teclado, con la finalidad que un proyecto pueda realizar automáticamente llamadas o envío de mensajes....    gracias..


----------



## irgracia

Si soporta AT y el cable es rs232 prueba esta secuencia:

ATZ
AT+CMGF=1
AT+CSCA="NUMERO DEL CENTRO SERVIDOR DE MENSAJES"
AT+CMGS="NUMERO DE DESTINATARIO DEL SMS"

EL TELEFONO TE DEVUELVE > ,ENTONCES INSERTAS EL TEXTO Y CUANDO ACABES CTRL + Z.

Un Saludo


----------



## Rubén Ariza

gracias irgracia, aunque no es exactamente lo que necesito, verás, la idea es que un proyecto microprocesado, pueda manipular la mensajería de texto de algún celular, para enviar datos adquiridos por el mismo. hace falta: cualquier celular, que sea de los económicos, que permita manipularlo por el puerto, y el protocolo de comunicación ..... ya___??  
saludos.


----------



## JorgeCobas

Creo que irgracia no iba mal encaminado con lo de los comandos AT. En estos momentos precisamente estoy haciendo el proyecto fin de carrera basado en esto.
Yo utilizo un módem GSM al que se le inserta una tarjeta SIM como la de los teléfonos móviles convencionales y funciona igual que éstos. Yo intenté hacerlo antes con un teléfono y no lo conseguí, por eso probé con el módem.
El teléfono no respondía a los comandos AT utilizando el Hyperterminal (a lo mejor es esa la duda tuya) y probé con el módem, al instante funcionó perfectamente.
Programando el microcontrolador se envían los comandos AT vía puerto serie y me funciona perfectamente. Con los comandos AT puedes hacer todo tipo de cosas, enviar mensajes, leer los recibidos, llamar, mirar números de la agenda, borrarlos, de todo...


----------



## Rubén Ariza

gracias jorge, ahora me concentraré en ubicar los pinouts de un celular económico que soporte comandos AT, te agradezco muchisimo toda la información que puedas compartir conmigo. saludos.


----------



## giron82

Yo estoy trtando de controlar un Sony Ericsson Fixede Cellular Terminal F221m GSM Residential, pero no me sale, me manda un error 500, error desconocido. Por favor si alguien me puede decir como solucionarlo. Este es el proceso que hago.
AT+CMGF=0
AT+CSMS=0
AT+CMGS=18
> 0011000AA12219841750FF0000AA04E8373BOC <ctrl+z>
+CMS ERROR: 500


----------



## jucall

Para enviar un SMS vía comandos AT tendrás 2 opciones dependiendo del teléfono: ingresar el texto via modo texto o con modo PDU. La mayoría de los teléfonos aceptan el modo PDU, que consiste en una codificación del texto. Por ejemplo los teléfonos Sony Ericsson aceptan solo el modo PDU. 

 Para saber si el teléfono acepta el modo texto o modo PDU, haz el siguiente comando:

at+cmgf?
+CMGF: "0"

OK


En el caso del Sony Ericsson T226 (y de la mayoría de esta marca), responde con "0", lo que indica que solo acepta el modo PDU.


Si solo acepta el modo PDU, debes codificar antes el texto a PDU. En el mensaje va el telefono de destino, el número de administración del SMS (depende de la operadora), la cantidad de caractéres y finalmente el mensaje.

ejemplo:
AT+CMGS=32          
> 0691658998005001000481090000001A69B7F90D60B3C3EEF7D  <ctrl+Z>                                                   

+CMGS: 0        


Revisa estos links:
http://www.developershome.com/sms/howToReceiveSMSUsingPC.asp
http://www.dreamfabric.com/sms/
http://www.nerdlabs.org/projects/pduconv.php


----------



## talivan9

hola a todos estoy mi problema es q stoy tratando de comunicarme con mi celular motorola con un programa en visual basic pero utilizando comandos AT pero solo me responde un solo comando el de realizar una llamada y lo q quiero es enviar un mensaje
Nose si alguien de ustedes me puede ayudar a resolver este problema o si es el telefono o q mismo esta pasando 
D antemano muchas gracias


----------



## aerodesliza

He encontrado algunos de los AT COMMANDS para los MOTOROLA, los he probado en el Hiperterminal de windows y algunos funcionan y otros no. Lamentablemente los que necesitaba de Leer y Enviar mensaje no sirven   Si alguien puede facilitarmelo se lo agradeceria. Le dejo algunos de los que encontre si quieres los demas mandenme unos email

http://www.csparks.com/MotoBackup/MotorolaAT.xhtml


----------



## talivan9

hola nuevamento foreros ya consegui la comunicacion entre el cel motorola y la compu y el programa funciona perfectamente pero ahora la duda se centra en como realizar lo mismo con un pic ose q envie mensaje conectando al pic al celular si alguien de ustedes tiene alguna idea para compartir le agradesco de antemano


----------



## dragonrod

*Saludos*

Miren yo soy nuevo en programación por el puerto serial. Tengo un programa que recibe datos de un celular Sony Ericsson pero al momento que trato de enviar datos por el programa me responde con un error. Estoy programando en visual Basic.

Los comando que uso son los siguientes
*"at"*    --->OK
*"atz"*  ---->OK
*"at+cpms=" +chr$(34) + "ME" + chr(34)* Aqui es donde me sale el error y no puedo ocupar las comillas simples
*at+cmgf=1* --->OK
*"at+cmgs = " + chr$(34) + "numero telefonico" + chr$(34)* Aqui tambnien me da un error
Y cuando le ocupo el hiper terminal me funciona bien creo que se crea algun conflicto cuando ocupo los caracteres de comilla chr$(34).

*Alguien que me pueda ayudar con el problema que tengo GRACIAS*


----------



## alepic

proba escribiendo /" en ves de enviarle el valor ascii

alepic


----------



## jdhios

Hola foreros, estaba leyendo los post y se me ocurre preguntarles: estoy trabajando con el modem G24 de Motorola para el envio de mensajes desde un microcontrolador. Vean si quieren http://www.bairesrobotics.com.ar/modemgsm.htm pero casi todos los modems que hay en plaza son bastante caros. La pregunta es si no se podrian sacar las señales de tx y rx de un cel barato de tantos que hay en plaza para hacer lo mismo sin tener que utilizar un modem.  Si alguien necesita un prog para enviar comando AT al modem pueden bajar el que hice en C++ desde http://www.bairesrobotics.com.ar/microctrl.htm que trabaja como una terminal.

Saludos y gracias.... Jorge


----------



## mmarinucci

Jorge, yo estoy haciendo algo similar y me tope con el mismo inconveniente del valor de los modems. Te sugiero que utilices el sony T226/237/290. Yo tenia uno en casa sin uso y responde perfectamente a los comandos AT.

Saludos


----------



## Cassani

He estado usando comando AT para enviar mensajes SMS desde la computadora, usando una aplcacion hecha en VB, el problema que tengo es que todo funciona de maravilla con un telefono p1i, motorola 750, pero no funciona con un motorola w350, alguna sugerencia? Estoy usando el modo PDU


----------



## jdhios

Hola, el Motorola 750 que nombras tiene interfase serie RS232?, porque intento no utilizar USB asi es mas facil conectarlo a un microcontrolador. No encontre el modelo que mencionas. Si me pasa un link te lo agradezco.

Salidos.. Jorge


----------



## Cassani

Gracias. El modelo de motorola que utilicé es unV557 (jeje, me equivoqué en el post pasado) y se conecta vía USB, al igual que el P1i que tambien he usado. Cabe mencionar que aunque so conectan vía USB, se crea un puerto COM virtual el cual puede manejar al celular como un modem, y de esta forma aceptar comandos AT.

En cuanto al problema con el motorola w350, lo resolví el día de ayer pero no habia tenido tiempo de publicarlo. 

El problema fue que dependiendo el telefono, los comandos AT para envío de SMS solo se pueden usar con el modo AT =2 , esto se logra con la instruccion AT+MODE=2 (enter). 

Les mando un link donde hay mucha información acera del envio de SMS usando comandos AT.

http://www.developershome.com/sms/smsIntro.asp

Gracias.

Atte Raymundo Cassani


----------



## Jemch

Personalmente, yo les recomendaría que usaran el SonyEricsson T290 porque este admite ambos modos, texto y PDU, por lo menos a mí me ha dado muy duro usar el modo PDU, entonces preferí irme por el lado del modo texto.


----------



## theloy

hola chicos

os dejo el link del post que he puesto en el foro con un tema relacionado a este, os invito a que le echeis un ojo y me dejeis vuestros comentarios.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29462.html


----------



## Meta

http://www.microchip.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=198745&mpage=1&key=command&#198745


----------



## Jairo

Hola a Todos,

estoy intentando enviar mensajes SMS a traves de un modem GPS conectado con un PIC, lo que no entiendo muy bien la sintaxis para enviar loscomandos AT, estoy utilizando Pic basic para programar

si alguien me puede ayudar gracias


----------



## wilfretronic

Señores una pregunta, como puedo activar la cámara del celular por el hyperterminal y también leer la tarjeta de memoria micro SD que lleva el celular?


----------

